
Weebly.com Ranks as one of Time's 50 Best Websites of the Year - dannyv
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1633488_1633608_1633636,00.html
======
codeLullaby
Not again!!! Cant believe that they[cnn/Time] are still using the same old
buggy lame system they implemented for finding the "Influential People list"
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=27475> ] It was an easily hackable one
and it still is. Weebly is #1 on the list now, and once again [honestly, i am
embarrassed to say this ], i am responsible :(

For the "influential people list", what pg said became true ["Even if it
wasn't hackable, it would still produce garbage results" ]. The final list had
nothing to do with the "democratically" voted list(hacked list).

The developers who worked on this particular voting system should be ashamed
of themselves. They should have implemented atleast a basic IP check.

~~~
drusenko
I'd also like to point out that we had nothing to do with this...

~~~
codeLullaby
My comment is NOT about Weebly. Its about the faultiness of voting system Time
has implemented.

BTW, congrats to the guys at Weebly for getting in the list.

------
mattmaroon
Yeah, it's totally deserved. Weebly's got a bright future. There's pretty much
no better way for your grandma to make a website about her cat.

------
brezina
vote these guys up on time.com. this is a great group of peers for Weebly

------
plusbryan
congrats guys, that's pretty astounding!

------
phil
yeah! way to go, guys!

